# And another USDA AG Survey!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I must have really ticked off the survey gods! Just opened today's mail and (drum roll please), yet another USDA AG Survey.

This one's titled "Costs and Returns Report". BUT...on the front page, in small print, it says its voluntary.

So, I have decided I am going to sign up for all these surveys and reports. And install a wood burning furnace. I figure if I get enough of them, I'll be able to heat my whole house all winter long on the government's dime.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Just opened today's mail and (drum roll please), yet another USDA AG Survey.
> 
> This one's titled "Costs and Returns Report".
> 
> Ralph


"Costs and returns" sounds like a audit that needs to be done on the current administration.

Regards, Mike


----------

